# can't find a .mobi file



## kindelken (Feb 27, 2011)

Don't even know what this document is, but wanted to TRY it so downloaded a file "pg12.mobi" and saved it to my desktop. Plugged in Mr. Kindle and dragged it to the "documents" folder no problemo. Ejected Mr. Kindle but cannot see it in the "Home" list and a "Search" for it could not find it either. Plugged said Mr. K back in, looked at the documents folder and there it was. Hmmmmm, what did I miss, I wonder. Any ideas please?


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

I would suggest trying to open it with Mobipocket Reader (free from mobipocket.com).  Perhaps it is DRM-locked to a different device?  Or a corrupt file?  If it were a normal, non-DRM .mobi file, Kindle would be able to open it.


----------



## evrose (Jan 7, 2011)

As a general rule, downloading unknown files from the internet and loading those files on a variety of electronic devices is not a great idea. At best, the file could corrupt your computer and/or your Kindle. At worst, it could lead to a complete breakdown of society when you accidentally activate the triggering code for the start-up of the Skynet Artificial Intelligence - and nothing good can come from that. Nothing.


----------



## kindelken (Feb 27, 2011)

Thank you both; I don't know if there was any DMR on it but not likely; it came from a reputable website mentioned on this forum. I'll just delete it.

NO, I sure don't want to cause a "complete breakdown of society" in any way, shape or form, not even by triggering Skynet Artificial Intelligence. THAT would be a sad day. So thanks for THAT warning. Makes Global Warming seem like a picnic by comparison.

I'll pass on your warning on my new Kindle website. Thanks.


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Kindelken, if you want to practice downloading .mobi files to your Kindle, you could download a book from Smashwords.  Their free books can be found here: http://www.smashwords.com/books/category/1/newest/0/free/any. There's also Baen Free Library: http://www.baen.com/library/.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

kindelken said:


> Don't even know what this document is, but wanted to TRY it so downloaded a file "pg12.mobi" and saved it to my desktop. Plugged in Mr. Kindle and dragged it to the "documents" folder no problemo. Ejected Mr. Kindle but cannot see it in the "Home" list and a "Search" for it could not find it either. Plugged said Mr. K back in, looked at the documents folder and there it was. Hmmmmm, what did I miss, I wonder. Any ideas please?


If you're sure you put it in the documents folder, it should be there. . . .very odd.

Try this: attach the file to an email and send it to your free.kindle.com address. Then turn on the Kindle WiFi and do a sync and check. Maybe it will come down that way.

Even if it was a corrupt file you should still see it on your home page -- you just wouldn't be able to open it. Check how you have it set to sort, maybe it wen to the end when you expect it at the beginning or something.

I second Susan's suggestion as well of downloading the MobiPocket reader and seeing if you can open it with that.


----------

